# How long does it take for flowers to wilt? Do gold roses breed?



## Monobear (Sep 23, 2013)

So I set my town in the beautiful ordinance so I wouldn't have to water flowers unless I'm trying to breed them - well, I've now ended up with a ****load of black roses and I got the golden watering can, so I am ready to make them golden. 

I'll take my ordinance off, let the black roses wilt but water everything else, and then water them so they turn gold. But I was wondering how long it takes for unwatered plants (with the ordinance off)  for flowes to wilt? That way I don't wait too long and let all my other hybrids die 

new leaf is the first game I've ever made my own golden roses, obtained my own golden tools, etc - in past games, I would just buy'em offa people. Not as fun! 

So, yeah. Also, I was curious if golden roses bred or not. 

Thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## Monobear (Sep 23, 2013)

Blah


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Sep 23, 2013)

Wilting is random, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## manman4567890 (Dec 24, 2016)

it took me 7 days but u probably figures it out by now


----------



## hamster (Dec 24, 2016)

sometimes it takes a day for them to wilt, longest for me was about 5 days for all of my black roses to die. don't go crazy with time travelling though, check & water your flowers every day
gold roses don't breed sadly. also don't worry about wiltering flowers by mistake, just make sure you water them again before they disappear.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 24, 2016)

Wilting is random and unfortunately you cannot breed hold roses! Hope I helped! ^o^


----------

